# Pressure gauge portafilter



## jpmort (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been adjusting my OPV and am trying to use the blocked portafilter - flow method. However, I am really not convinced I am getting a particularly accurate setting and I would like to know how I can get my hands on a portafilter with a gauge to borrow? Is this a common thing to do?

My machine is an Espresso, and I am adjusting the standard OPV that comes out of the pump. Alternatively I could fit an OPV from the Classic onto the boiler. Has anyone got any information as to this modification, whether or not it is worth it? Or shall I stick to the original OPV design?

Many thanks,

John M


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Take a look over at the Yahoo Gaggia group for info on the OPV swap. Happy Donkey sells a pressure gauge which screws on to the portafilter, assuming you have one with removable spouts.

A loan gauge like the Yahoo group operates but for UK Gaggia owners would be a good idea if anyone has one, wouldn't mind loaning it out for a deposit and can deal with the admin involved?


----------

